# Missing from Cheam



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

LUCY. MISSING FROM CHEAM D/L REG.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Lucy is a totally blind cross breed bitch and is missing from Cheyham Way, Cheam.

She is a Greek Rescue dog and has been with her owner for about 6 months.

She wont know where she is. Please look out for her.


----------

